# Colon Mass-Coding



## ninnahs

I have an E/M card that states "Colon Mass". (thats all the info I have)  There is disagreement on the code. I feel that the code should be 569.9 and others feel it should be 239.0. Please clearify


----------



## twizzle

*Colon mass*



ninnahs said:


> I have an E/M card that states "Colon Mass". (thats all the info I have)  There is disagreement on the code. I feel that the code should be 569.9 and others feel it should be 239.0. Please clearify



You definitely would NOT use 239.0 as that relates to a neoplasm. A mass is not necessarily neoplastic, it may just be swelling. 569.9, although rather vague, is appropriate.
Another option is 789.3* but the fifth digit choice is difficult because you don't know where in the colon the mass is located.
Hope this helps


----------



## Grintwig

Without a pathology report specifically stating that the mass is a neoplasm of unspecified nature you can NOT call it that. That is a daignosis that only a pathologist can make.

How about 569.9 unspecified disorder of intestine?


----------



## ninnahs

thats what I used was the 569.9. all directions seemed to point in that direction. The 789.3* dosent seem to fit because its not really in the abd or pelvic region.


----------



## mitchellde

238.x Neoplasm of uncertain behavior is a dx rendered by pathology indicating cells of uncertain morphology.
*239.x neoplasm unspecified is a "working" diagnosis that can be used after a preliminary diagnostic workup has been performed indicating a tumor.  A tumor is a neoplastic process that has not been identified as of yet.  So if you have a preliminary workup and the provider knows the mass is not a cyst or an abcess and state it is a tumor and further workup will be performed, then you may use 239.x.*


----------



## ninnahs

I dont have anything but an E/M card stating "Colon Mass"


----------



## mitchellde

I would not code without the documentation.


----------



## cblack712

If you look up mass in your ICD-9 it instructs you to see disease of specified organ for all organs not listed - disease of the colon is 569.9. You don't need any other info to code that at this point.


----------



## mitchellde

I strongly disagree just because an E/M card says colon mass does not mean this is what is documented in the chart note.  We should never bill out codes we do not first verify with the documentation.


----------



## SaRitter

*question regarding right colon mass ICD-9 Code*

if a patient presents to our clinic.. with confirmed colon cancer... when doing her hemicolectomy.. her  Dx: code would be from the neoplasm table even though the op report states Dx is a mass, correct?


----------

